
GNUnet - gnosis
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Gnunet
======
scommab
Does anyone know how this compares to Freenet? The FAQ talks about it a bit [
<https://gnunet.org/faq/10> ] but for example, I don't understand what
"Economics" means in this context?

~~~
StuffMaster
With Freenet, you allocate storage, and content gets distributed throughout
the network based on popularity. It's designed so that it is impossible to
know what is in even your own store. Files must be "inserted". You can't
really perform a search.

If GNUnet is like other file sharing, you share files while you are online,
responding to searches and transferring files that are requested.

~~~
flatulent1
Yes. It is also worth mentioning that GNUnet is designed to be a secure
framework, making it more than just the core of another P2P program. For
instance it potentially might be used as the basis for other functions such as
chat or VoIP without reinventing all of the low-level transport stuff. With
GPL licensing it is likely to evolve as people imagine new enhancements.

Short and giving a clue as to function and freedom the name seems a good
choice to me. The (GNU) GPL insures that the users and community will not be
restricted from making their own fixes or enhancements. I think it is
misleading when some refer to a permissive license as restrictive. You're
given permission to do practically anything to the code for your own use, and
basically have permission to distribute it to others too as long as you DON'T
impose new restrictions on them.

------
canadaduane
Does anyone else feel repulsed by the name itself? Every time I see GNU
something, I think "extreme ideology with an ugly name". Don't get me wrong,
I'm grateful for what GNU did in the 80s and 90s, and I think it still has
value (albeit, I think middle way approaches such as creative commons, MIT,
Apache License, and others have won the popular geek mind for now). But IMHO,
they need to rebrand.

~~~
pnathan
No.

The right way to do things is not a popularity contest. Nor should it ever be.
Nor should you put pressure on someone trying to do right via an appeal to
popularity.

~~~
andrewflnr
When success depends on gaining mindshare, branding and perception is
important. A straight popularity contest is, indeed, not the right way to do
things, but popularity is a factor.

------
turbojerry
You might also want to check out Mute, which uses ant based routing-

<http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/>

------
tmaly
If only some social replacement for FB could be layered on this, it would be
great for privacy.

------
hollerith
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Gnunet> \-- why such an ugly
URL?

Bad enough that the less ugly style of URL has the unnecessary /wiki/ in it.

~~~
rbanffy
Why focus on the least relevant aspect of the whole thing? Did you even read
what this is about? What it does, how and why?

~~~
hollerith
Yes.

